# Welcome 27 water from behind F/R/wheel



## Marand1980 (Oct 14, 2012)

I own a chausson welcome 27 on a transit base and when I park it on a hill in the rain and drive away water comes out from behind the front right drivers wheel. Any suggestions what this is?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HIya
It may be that the rain is collecting in the windscreen drain gutter and when you move it rushes our of the drain pipe and down behine the wheel. Have a look at the bottom edge of the windscreen with the bonnet up. You will probally see that theres a pipe running down behind the wheen from the bottom gutter. If this is so then all is well and you have nothing to worry about.
I take it your not losing water or overheating etc so this is rainwater

Phill


----------

